# 20" Poison - Kind baut mit :)



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

Dieses Jahr wird unsere Tochter auf 20" umsteigen müssen, weil das 16" Puky (das hat die Mama ausgesucht...) irgendwann zu klein wird. 
Im April ist Geburtstag, deshalb muss der Aufbau jetzt so langsam losgehen...
Die Kleine ist schon lange mit Begeisterung dabei, wenn Papa in der Garage an seinen Rädern schraubt - deshalb soll sie bei ihrem ersten selbstgebautem Rad fleißig mit unterstützen und auch bei der Teileauswahl mitreden (...hoffentlich kommt da kein rosa Monster bei raus  ...)

Basis ist ein 20" Poison Rahmen, der mit Teilen aus der Restekiste und einigen Neuteilen komplettiert wird. Preislich soll das Ganze erstmal im Rahmen bleiben, weil ich a) nicht sicher bin, wie viel das Rad wirklich genutzt wird und b) die Kleine das momentan ohnehin nicht zu schätzen weiß und später teure Dinge noch wertschätzen soll.

Bislang haben wir diese Teile hier liegen:

- Rahmen Poison
- Magura Julie +160mm Scheiben
- Lenker ControlTech
- Neco Innenlager
- Naben Deore Disc
- alte 4-Kant-Kurbeln zum Kürzen
- Div. Vorbauten
- Gabel Mexs Carbon (stammt aus einem Liegerad, dass ich vor langen Zeiten mal gebaut habe, ob die zum Einsatz kommt ist noch offen, eine Starrgabell wäre mir lieber)

Erste Bilder kommen demnächst.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Januar 2016)

Gabel Mex Carbon aus Liegerad? hat die nicht 74mm Nabenbreite? Das als Kombi mit Scheibenbremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> das 16" Puky (das hat die Mama ausgesucht...)


 Gut, gleich die Schuldige mit zu benennen, sonst wäre dir ein Shitstorm sondergleichen sicher gewesen... ;-))

Willkommen im Club! 20"-Poison-Rahmen wurden ja in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so häufig thematisiert hier, was sicherlich mit an den fehlenden Superangeboten von 30 Euro pro Rahmen über Ebay liegt. Ich habe seinerzeit noch einen ergattert und bei Poison noch doppelt pulvern lassen, was sich für uns rentiert hat. So wog der Rahmen dadurch zwar 80g mehr und kostete insgesamt nur wenig weniger als 100 Euro, weist aber trotz gröbster Behandlung nur sehr oberflächliche Schäden auf.

Preislich im Rahmen bleiben wollte ich seinerzeit auch...


----------



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

Das ist die Gabel:
http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/federgabeln/meks_carbon_ac_e.html

100mm Nabenbreite.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Das ist die Gabel:
> http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/produkte/federgabeln/meks_carbon_ac_e.html
> 
> 100mm Nabenbreite.


ok,
frag doch mal bei Hr. Fischer (kaniabikes) nach Gabel mit Lackschaden, die sind leicht (570gr) und günstig


----------



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ok,
> frag doch mal bei Hr. Fischer (kaniabikes) nach Gabel mit Lackschaden, die sind leicht (570gr) und günstig



Bei Kania habe ich schon angefragt und warte gerade auf Antwort.
Problem wird die Disc-Aufnahme sein. Zur Not muss ich da was anbrutzeln...


----------



## Floh (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hab ne Gabel bei kubikes gekauft aber die ist ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Hr. Fischer hat auch welche mit Disc-Aufnahme, aber die haben eine andere EBH, nämlich 394 statt 372. Musst halt sehen, was besser zum Rahmen passt. Leicht sind die auf jeden Fall und die mit Lackschaden auch sehr günstig.


----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

Oh! Die höhere EBH schadet beim Poison-Rahmen jedenfalls nicht. Das Rad hat mit 375mm EBH schon recht steile Winkel.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Dann die mit Disc, passt doch. trolliver, check your PN


----------



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

EBH ca. 400 und Disc wäre ja perfekt. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass der Rahmen für 420mm EBH vorgesehen ist.

Dafür gab es heute die erste Ernüchterung:
Bestellt hatte ich diese Felgen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RIGIDA-20-Felge-Xplorer-schwarz-36-Loch-/161921028297?
Lieferung sollte bis 23.12. kommen. Nachdem ich schon 2x bei Ebay angemahnt hatte, kam das Paket dann heute (Rechnungsdatum 6.1.16).
Und was soll ich sagen? Bis auf die Größe haben die Felgen nicht viel mit der Beschreibung gemeinsam. Bremsflanken silber, keine Label, Speichenlöcher besch...en gebohrt. und das Ganze auch noch lose in einen Karton geworfen.

Grrrrr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (8. Januar 2016)

So ging's bei mir auch los, weshalb ich dann bei Gingko Felgen orderte, schöne Kinlin-Dinger, welche die ursprüngliche Preisbegrenzung schon zu Anfang ad absurdum führte. Die Felgen konnte ich immerhin zurücksenden.

Und wenn man schon richtig leichte Felgen hat, will man den LRS auch so weiterführen, wobei Philipp ja permanent mit Licht, also Nabendynamo, fährt. Daher war der weitere finanzielle Rahmen auch gleich klar. Die Regierung weiß bis heute nix davon...


----------



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich komplett schwarze Felgen gefunden habe...
Jetzt habe ich die Dinger mal auf die Waage gestellt, mit 420gr. sind sie auch noch deutlich schwerer als die erwarteten 350gr. :-(


----------



## Roelof (8. Januar 2016)

@trolliver ...und liest gsd nicht hier - im privaten Kreis - diskutierte Dinge mit.


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich komplett schwarze Felgen gefunden habe...
> Jetzt habe ich die Dinger mal auf die Waage gestellt, mit 420gr. sind sie auch noch deutlich schwerer als die erwarteten 350gr. :-(


In der eBay Anzeige steht doch nichts von 350 gr ?? Wie konntest du denn das erwarten?
Mach doch einfach ein Fall auf und
schick sie dann einfach wieder zurück.
Du hast doch hoffentlich per PayPal bezahlt?


----------



## marcel_wob (8. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> In der eBay Anzeige steht doch nichts von 350 gr ?? Wie konntest du denn das erwarten?
> Mach doch einfach ein Fall auf und
> schick sie dann einfach wieder zurück.
> Du hast doch hoffentlich per PayPal bezahlt?


Die angebotene Felge hat im Katalog 350gr...


----------



## trifi70 (8. Januar 2016)

Die X-Plorer? Ich habe die mit >400 im Gedächtnis gespeichert, die hat ja schon ziemlich Profil, würde ich fürs Faltrad nehmen oder so. Für Kinderrad gewichtstechnisch eher Overkill?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (8. Januar 2016)

Da finde ich die 20''-Schürmanns gar nicht so übel dagegen. Sind halt nicht in schwarz zu haben.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (9. Januar 2016)

Laut der ryde.nl-Webseite und auch ses-sandmann.de ist die X-Plorer in 20'' übrigens übereinstimmend mit je 430g gelistet.

kc85


----------



## superseven78 (9. Januar 2016)

Es gibt noch die "sun ringle envy lite" Felgen, welche komplett schwarz und mit 330g recht leicht sind.
Dazu dann ein Paar Schwalbe Marathon Racer falt mit Reflexstreifen, welche teilweise nur 250g pro Stück wiegen oder wenn es etwas mehr Profil sein darf, die guten Mow Joes, die auch teilweise bei nur 300g pro Stück liegen. Allerdings sind die aufgezählten Parts allesamt recht teuer ...


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Januar 2016)

superseven78 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch die "sun ringle envy lite" Felgen, welche komplett schwarz und mit 330g recht leicht sind.
> Dazu dann ein Paar Schwalbe Marathon Racer falt mit Reflexstreifen, welche teilweise nur 250g pro Stück wiegen oder wenn es etwas mehr Profil sein darf, die guten Mow Joes, die auch teilweise bei nur 300g pro Stück liegen. Allerdings sind die aufgezählten Parts allesamt recht teuer ...


Wäre super,wenn du auch mal einen Link angeben würdest, wo man die Teile zu einem adäquaten Preis kaufen kann.
Wenn überhaupt noch zu bekommen!


----------



## kc85 (9. Januar 2016)

Gibts z.B. hier (und noch in ein paar anderen Shops): http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_felgen.htm

Ist halt nicht ganz so billig. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (9. Januar 2016)

Tolle Seite für Felgen - mehr habe ich noch nicht geguckt! Gehört in den Kinderbike-Parts-Thread, finde ich.


----------



## Roelof (9. Januar 2016)

Achtung - Augenmerk auf Etrto 406 od. 451


----------



## marcel_wob (9. Januar 2016)

So, die Felgen gehen wieder zurück. Jetzt müssen neue her. 
Was sagt ihr zu denen hier? 
https://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/felgen/alex-dm18-alufelge-20-zoll-19-406-schwarz-36-loch-kaufen
Ich hoffe halt noch, komplett schwarze Felgen zu finden...

Eine Gabel bekomme ich jetzt von Kania, allerdings gibt es 20" dort auch nur ohne Disc. Da werde ich wohl nochmal mit zum Schlosser gehen müssen...

Danke für eure Tipps, ich versuche aber (noch..) sparsam zu bleiben


----------



## trifi70 (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du schon bei Hr. Fischer wegen der Gabel angefragt hast... was sagt er denn wegen Felgen? Er lässt die leichten LRS in D bauen, hat also definitiv leichte Felgen vor Ort. Womöglich gibt er die einzeln ab, je nach Lagerbestand halt. Die sind schwarz und ziemlich schmal, laufen bei uns mit den Mow Joes 1,85 aber prima.


----------



## trolliver (9. Januar 2016)

Kann ich verstehen, sparsam bleiben zu wollen. Die Alex-Rims helfen dabei sicher. Sind nicht wahnsinnig leicht, aber schwarz. Bedenke die 36 Speichenlöcher! Wenn du nicht exotisch einspeichen willst, sollte dann eine Nabe mit ebenfalls 36 Speichenlöchern vorhanden sein. Sonst wird es asymetrisch - oder kompliziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (9. Januar 2016)

Naben haben 36 Loch, Muster und Speichenzahl steht noch nicht fest.  Aber Lochanzahl Felge und Speiche will ich schon gleich halten, dann bin ich noch flexibel


----------



## trifi70 (10. Januar 2016)

Schürmann Alu Sport 19-406 gibs in schwazz matt (Flanken silber) und 36L, meine silbernen wiegen 330g. Bei Kurbelix z.B. um 10 Eur, ab 20 Eur Bestellwert portofrei... Das ist eine relativ flache Kastenfelge mit 2 runden Hohlkammern. Für ein Kinderrad geht die Stabilität in Ordnung, habe diese Felgen mit der halben Speichenzahl eingespeicht und laufen gut.


----------



## marcel_wob (11. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Schürmann entschieden. Ich glaube Preis/Leistung ist da nicht zu schlagen... Die Alex wären als Satz schon ca. 100gr schwerer gewesen - da verzichte ich dann doch auf die Farbe..

Wenn die Felgen da sind, mache ich mir Gedanken über das Einspeichen.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Januar 2016)

Die Schürmann gibt es doch in schwarz?!


----------



## marcel_wob (11. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Schürmann gibt es doch in schwarz?!



zumindest zur Hälfte. Bremsflanke ist aber blank.


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Bei Felgen für Felgenbremse nicht unüblich...


----------



## trifi70 (11. Januar 2016)

Es gibt Ausnahmen. Vl. hält die schwarze Flanke bei einem Kind sogar länger als ein paar Wochen... aber dauerhaft voll schwarz geht doch nur mit Rollerbremse oder Scheibe. Oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## marcel_wob (11. Januar 2016)

Soll ja Scheibe werden... 

Aber egal, jetzt wird es die Schürmann


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Stempelbremse zählt wohl nicht, oder?? mhmm - dann fällt mir noch Rücktritt und Carbonfelge ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (11. Januar 2016)

Ei, Scheibe, habe ich schon wieder vergessen. Sorry. Dann besser gleich carbon vom Chinamann. Wobei die wieder keine 36 Loch haben...


----------



## Roelof (11. Januar 2016)

Aber geh - die Chinamänner können auch "on demand" Löcher bohren. Dauert dann halt 3 Monate und 2 Wochen, bis sie da sind, statt nur 3 Monate...


----------



## deineLakaien (11. Januar 2016)

ich würd den kleinen shimano nady in 36L nehmen und mit 18 Speichen einspeichen

-- hab beim Lesen TE mit Trolliver verwechselt


----------



## gutschik (12. Januar 2016)

@marcel_wob  wann kommen die ersten Bilder?


----------



## marcel_wob (13. Januar 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> @marcel_wob  wann kommen die ersten Bilder?



spätestens am Wochenende, vorher werde ich nicht dazu kommen...


----------



## federwech (13. Januar 2016)

Bilder würden mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (13. Januar 2016)

Zumindest die aktuelle Teileliste kann ich euch schonmal zeigen. Ist noch nicht alles nachgewogen und sicher noch fehlerhaft...


----------



## marcel_wob (14. Januar 2016)

So, gestern sind die Schürmann-Felgen gekommen. Es geht weiter, nächster Schritt: Speichen berechnen.
Felgen und Naben haben 36 Loch.

Momentan ist geplant 18 Speichen, 2-fach gekreuzt. An der Nabe jedes zweite Loch verwendet, an der Felge immer 2 frei/ 2 verwendet/ 2 frei / ...

Was meint ihr? Gut so oder würdet ihr etwas anderes empfehlen?


----------



## gutschik (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab für meinen Kleinen bei einer 20" 32 Loch Felge 16 Speichen radial eingespeicht - vorne wie hinten. 2mm durchgehend mit alu Nippeln. Bei seinem Gewicht reicht das locker. Er hat bislang noch nicht ansatzweise einen Schlag drin. Nur ich traue mich mit dem Bike nicht fahren, was schade ist 
siehe: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1949640


----------



## marcel_wob (14. Januar 2016)

Radial wäre sicher am einfachsten, zumal es 20Jahre her ist dass ich ein Laufrad eingespeicht habe...
Aber wegen der Scheibenbremse möchte ich lieber gekreuzt einspeichen. Bei den kleinen Rädern könnte ich höchtens noch über 1-fach gekreuzt nachdenken.


----------



## gutschik (14. Januar 2016)

ach das mit der Scheibenbremse hab ich nicht mitbekommen.. Ja, dann besser 2-fach!


----------



## marcel_wob (14. Januar 2016)

Mache ich etwas falsch oder kann man bei dem DT-Speichenrechner momentan keine Naben auswählen?


----------



## gutschik (14. Januar 2016)

Nimm doch alternativ den hier: http://radtechnik.awiki.org/spokomatweb.html


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2016)

Sapim hat auch einen auf der Homepage. Liegt es vl. am verwendeten Gerät (Tablet)??


----------



## kc85 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hab ja kürzlich was ähnliches gebaut (32L mit 16 Speichen, ebenfalls gekreuzt eingespeicht):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/20-laufradbau-fuer-kinder.773425/

Die Räder funktionieren bestens.

Gerechnet habe ich für die Speichen parallel mit dem DT-Swiss- und dem Sapim-Rechner sowie dem Spokomat. Mehr dazu und ein Bild von den Rädern in obigem Thema.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2016)

Ähm, das wird schwierig mit dem 2x Kreuzen bei 9 Speichen je Seite. Habe das vor 3 Monaten auch probiert, bin dann bei 3 Pärchen je Seite jeweils gekreuzt gelandet und dazu 3 Speichen radial je Seite... Waren übrigens auch die Schürmann Felgen. Lesson learned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (14. Januar 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ähm, das wird schwierig mit dem 2x Kreuzen bei 9 Speichen je Seite. Habe das vor 3 Monaten auch probiert, bin dann bei 3 Pärchen je Seite jeweils gekreuzt gelandet und dazu 3 Speichen radial je Seite... Waren übrigens auch die Schürmann Felgen. Lesson learned.



Jepp, merke ich auch gerade. Hast Du zufällig ein Bild von dem fertigen Laufrad?
Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?

Edit:
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## kc85 (14. Januar 2016)

Genau deswegen habe ich lieber 32L-Felgen verwendet. Das geht einfach besser auf, wenn man kreuzen will.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2016)

Bei deinem Speichenmuster sehe ich kaum einen Vorteil zu einer radialen Speichung. Die Krafteinleitung ist minimal besser, die Steifigkeit aber nicht. Dafür ist das Einspeichen selbst schwieriger. Wenn den Nachwuchs eher Tendenz zum sanften Gemüt hat, würde ich radial pro Seite 9 Stk. (0-1) einlegen, sonst 3x kreuzen. 

Ist deine Felge am Felgenhorn symetrisch? Sind die Löcher versetzt (abwechselnd nach links/rechts geneigt) gebohrt??

Wenn du doch bei diesem Muster bleiben magst, bitte den Felgenstoß mittig in eine Speichengruppe setzen.


----------



## kc85 (14. Januar 2016)

Die Nippellöcher sind auf jeden Fall versetzt gebohrt.

Bei einer 36L-Felge und halbierter Bestückung würde ich, wie schon von Roelof vorgeschlagen, auch eher radial speichen. Ist sicherlich um Längen einfacher.

kc85


----------



## garbel (14. Januar 2016)

Warum nicht einfach 36 Speichen 2x gekreuzt einspeichen und gut? Nimmst halt dünne Sapim Laser oder DT Revs. Alternativ eine Seite (vorne links u. hinten rechts) 2x gekreuzt, die andere radial.

Werden dann stabile Laufräder, was ja kein Nachteil ist. Kannst ja abwechselnd eine silberne und eine schwarze Speiche nehmen, vielleicht findet die Kleine das "lustig". Oder vorne linke Seite schwarz, rechte Seite silber, hinten umgekehrt. Oder umgekehrt umgekehrt. Hat auch nicht jeder. Der Fantasie sind ja kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Jepp, merke ich auch gerade. Hast Du zufällig ein Bild von dem fertigen Laufrad?


Bessere habe ich leider nicht. 1x gekreuzt, zwischen den 3 gekreuzten Paaren jeweils eine radiale Speiche. Man muss aufpassen wegen Felgenstoß und Ventil, wo die zu liegen kommen. Bin das Rad Probe gefahren, bisher hält es. Speichenlänge nützt Dir vermutlich nix, weil es ein NaDy ist...


----------



## marcel_wob (15. Januar 2016)

@trifi70: das müsste dann so aussehen, oder?





Ja, die Felgenlöcher sind (minimal) versetzt gebohrt.
Ohne Scheibenbremse würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht lange nachdenken und radial einspeichen. Aber so bin ich mir unsicher ob das dann hält. Die Kleine geht nicht besonders zimperlich mit dem Material um (auch wenn sie grundsätzlich noch eher ängstlich unterwegs ist).


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Welche Speichen sollen es werden?
Bei meinem 20er halten sie 14 Speichen pro Rad immer noch super.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2016)

Ja, das Muster passt. Du benötigst mindestens 2 Speichenlängen. Ev. auch 4, wegen Scheibenbremse und Flanschasymmetrie. Wobei ich das nicht so eng sehe bei den Kinderrädern, die kürzeren bestelle und notfalls 2mm längere Nippel verwende...

Das Ventil steht optisch nicht schön. Wichtiger ist aber die Einspeichung um den Felgenstoß herum. Ich hatte da irgendwie drüber nachgedacht, weiß aber nicht mehr genau was ich mir dabei überlegt habe. Auf jeden Fall um den Stoß rum "symmetrisch", also bei mir sind 2 radiale direkt links und rechts davon. Dann passts auch mit dem Ventil oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (15. Januar 2016)

@Roelof: 7 Speichen je Seite? Welches Muster hast Du denn da? Das würde ja bei mir bedeuten, dass ich die radial eingespeichten Speichen auch noch weg lasse. Das würde dann so aussehen. Uijuiju...
 
Da sind seeeehr große Bereiche der Felge frei. Vielleicht speiche ich erstmal so ein und setze die radialen zur Not dazu, wenn es sonst nicht hält. So sieht das nicht stabiler aus als wenn ich komplett radial einspeiche...

Ventil und Felgenstoß kommen natürlich passend ins Muster, da habe ich erstmal nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Radial und mit 28 Loch...


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Hier ein Bild vom Frühjahr...


----------



## marcel_wob (15. Januar 2016)

Ok, dass ist ja sogar auch mit Disc.  Wäre einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Der Hund steckt halt im Detail. Das sind Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen...


----------



## marcel_wob (15. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Der Hund steckt halt im Detail. Das sind Sapim CX Ray Messerspeichen...



Das führt mich zur nächsten Frage: Welche Speichen und wo bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2016)

Sapim Race, oder Laser mit Sapim Polyax Nippel.
Komponentix und Gingko haben sicher die passenden Längen...


----------



## kc85 (15. Januar 2016)

Gingko kann ich nur empfehlen.

Bei der Speichenbestellung für den Würfel habe ich (wohl irgendwie geistig umnachtet) aus Versehen statt normaler Rundspeichen Hammerkopfspeichen bestellt (Ich habe absolut keinen Schimmer, warum und wie ich das hinbekommen habe). Natürlich habe ich bei Erhalt der Speichen diese gar nicht kontrolliert, sondern erst mal schön beiseite gelegt. Als ich dann 3-4 Wochen später endlich Einspeichen wollte, traf mich die Erkenntnis wie ein Hammer ... Shit. 

Kurz verzweifet Gingko angemailt und noch am gleichen Tag (Sonntag wohlgemerkt) kam die Antwort, das ich die Teile zurückschicken kann und die Speichen gegen die richtigen ausgetauscht werden. Noch nicht mal den Versand der Ersatzspeichen musste ich bezahlen, obwohl das ja komplett mein Fehler war. Mittwoch hatte ich dann schon die korrekten Speichen da.

So viel guter Service hat auch mal ordentlich Werbung verdient.

Daher: Gingko. 

kc85


----------



## trolliver (16. Januar 2016)

Mit denen hatte ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch am Telefon. Zwar wollte man mich überreden, zumindest am HInterrad 32 Speichen zu verbauen (beim 20er...), aber das Gespräch war sehr konstruktiv. Fehler passieren auf beiden Seiten (bei mir war's andersrum); gut zu wissen, daß man sich da auch mal auf weniger Strenge verlassen kann.


----------



## marcel_wob (17. Januar 2016)

So, nach einem abwechslungsreichen Wochenende melde ich mich zurück.
Radial habe ich irgendwie bauchschmerzen mit. Spätestens wenn sich da doch mal ein größerer auf das Rad setzt und ordentlich in die Pedale oder die Bremse langt.
Also habe ich wieder rumgespielt:
 
Sieht für mich nach dem besten Kompromiss aus. Jetzt die Preisfrage: Wie berechne ich die Speichenlänge für Crowfoot?

Fotos hatte ich ja auch versprochen, auch wenn die noch nicht so spektakulär sind...


----------



## garbel (17. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Wie berechne ich die Speichenlänge für Crowfoot?



Das ist ja Crowfoot ohne die radiale Speiche. Die angewinkelten werden wie 3x gekreuzt berechnet. Die sind wie 3x gekreuzt ausgerichtet mit je einem Loch Abstand zwischen einem Speichenpärchen (das Loch der fehlenden Radialspeiche)

Also, du mußt im Speichenrechner für 36 Speichen (18 pro Seite), 3x gekreuzt, berechnen - *nicht* 24(12) Speichen 3x gekreuzt!


----------



## marcel_wob (18. Januar 2016)

So. Speichen sind bestellt, nächstes Wochenende werden die Laufräder aufgebaut.
Bis dahin sind hoffentlich auch Kurbel, Steuersatz und Gabel da - dann sieht es bald aus wie ein Rad.


----------



## garbel (18. Januar 2016)

Du kannst jetzt noch die Speichen anders orientieren, also immer zwei voneinander weg zeigende Speichen als ein Pärchen nehmen und dazwischen ein Loch lassen.

In dem Spoke-Dingens wär das dann

1. --
2. -3
3. 3 usw.

Das hätte den Vorteil, daß die äußere unterkreuzte Kreuzung weiter außen wäre; ist vielleicht nicht so ein Gewürge bei 20"

Dann könntest du bei beiden Mustern eine Seite noch um ein Loch versetzt anordnen, was den Vorteil hätte, daß an der Felge nicht 4 Löcher besetzt und dann 2 frei wären, sondern immer 2 Löcher besetzt und eins frei. In dem Spoke-Dingens kann man das leider nicht darstellen.

Sähe dann so aus (hab mal mit dem Capture-Programm ein wenig "gezeichnet"):


----------



## kc85 (18. Januar 2016)

Da ist der Spoke-Pattern-Designer leider etwas begrenzt in der Darstellung. Schön wäre es, wann man da beide Seiten unabhängig voneinander eingeben könnte.

kc85


----------



## marcel_wob (19. Januar 2016)

@garbel: Guter Tipp.
Sobald ich alles zusammengestrickt habe, bekommt ihr Bilder.


----------



## garbel (19. Januar 2016)

Bei meinem Muster ziehen 2 benachbarte Speichen (wenn auch mit nem Loch dazwischen) in die gleiche Richtung. Ob sich das auf die Zentrierbarkeit auswirkt oder ob sich die Felge dann sogar "hin und her schlängelt" kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich lasse sonst nie Speichen aus, deshalb hab ich solche komischen Probleme nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (19. Januar 2016)

Die Felge ist trotz "ohne Hohlkammer" ziemlich stabil. Ich hatte keine Probleme mit halber Speichenzahl. Außer am Felgenstoß, das hat aber andere Ursachen (Qualität). Das von Dir vorgeschlagene Muster finde ich optisch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## marcel_wob (20. Januar 2016)

Zuhause ist ein Paket von Kania angekommen.
Gabel und Kurbel sind damit auch gesetzt. Muss "nurnoch" die Disc-Aufnahme an die Gabel gezaubert werden...


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Es gibt kleine Fortschritte ...

Kania-Kurbel (390g) auf Neco Innenlager. Ich musste trotz 113,5mm Innenlager noch den inneren Kettenschutz-Ring abnehmen, so schleift es zumindest nicht mehr. Kettenlinie kann ich erst später kontrollieren.



Nächste Baustelle ist die Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit ein entsprechendes Alublech zurechtsägen und beim Schlosser schweißen lassen.
Hat zufällig schon mal jemand versucht ob ein Bremsadapter (IS>PM oder so) schweißbar ist? Das würde mir einiges an Feil-Arbeit ersparen...
  

Speichen sind leider noch nicht da, Laufräder müssen noch warten.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Es gibt kleine Fortschritte ...
> 
> Kania-Kurbel (390g) auf Neco Innenlager. Ich musste trotz 113,5mm Innenlager noch den inneren Kettenschutz-Ring abnehmen, so schleift es zumindest nicht mehr. Kettenlinie kann ich erst später kontrollieren.
> Anhang anzeigen 455536
> ...


Probiere doch erst mal einen Adapter mit eingepressten Gewindehülsen an der Gabel zu montieren, hat doch schon jemand mal beim Jumper gemacht.


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

@Fisch123: Das war mein ursprünglicher Plan. Die Gewindeniete liegen schon bereit. 
Aber bei der Gabel müsste ich quer durch die Schweisnaht nieten...


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> @Fisch123: Das war mein ursprünglicher Plan. Die Gewindeniete liegen schon bereit.
> Aber bei der Gabel müsste ich quer durch die Schweisnaht nieten...


Kommt darauf an was du für ein Adapter nimmst und wie rum du ihn drehst


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Ich muss ja auf 160mm IS rauskommen,  dass wird ziemlich eng. 
Ich habe auch schon überlegt die Bremse mit einem anderen Rad zu tauschen damit ich ne Postmount Aufnahme habe..
Muss ich wohl noch etwas tüfteln


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Ich muss ja auf 160mm IS rauskommen,  dass wird ziemlich eng.
> Ich habe auch schon überlegt die Bremse mit einem anderen Rad zu tauschen damit ich ne Postmount Aufnahme habe..
> Muss ich wohl noch etwas tüfteln


Postmount hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Es gibt aber doch winkeladapter von Post auf IS2000.
aber mal ehrlich, du brauchst doch beim 20er Kidsbike keine 160er Scheibe. 140er reicht doch dicke.


----------



## garbel (22. Januar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich, du brauchst doch beim 20er Kidsbike keine 160er Scheibe. 140er reicht doch dicke.



Naja, die Handkraft ist ja auch nicht so groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Am 20" Kids-Bike brauche ich eigentlich garkeine Scheibenbremse. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema :
160er Scheibe habe ich noch hier liegen...
Und mit einer 140er wird es ja noch enger. Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Januar 2016)

Hatte ich auch mal vorgehabt, aber schnell verworfen, ZU SCHWER!!gerade mit dem alten Geraffel, welches du da verbauen willst, kommst du schnell mit dem Gewicht nach oben!


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Das Projekt soll ja in erster Linie die Lust am Schrauben wecken, auf das letzte Gramm kommt es nicht drauf an.
Klar, unkomplizierter und leicht wäre ne Felgenbremse auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2016)

Bohr die Gabel bitte nicht an. Solche Adapter kennst?? http://www.amazon.com/brake-bracket-frame-adaptor-bicycle/dp/B00I6IV782


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Die Adapter habe ich schonmal gesehen. Das funktioniert bestimmt, ist aber ziemlich häßlich... 

Ich werde wohl schweißen (lassen). Die Farbe kommt eh neu, da ist das auch kein soo großer Aufwand.


----------



## Kati (22. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Bohr die Gabel bitte nicht an. Solche Adapter kennst?? http://www.amazon.com/brake-bracket-frame-adaptor-bicycle/dp/B00I6IV782


Och nö. Kannte ich noch nicht.  Jetzt ist das 16" mit Seitenzugbremsen gleich fertig. Naja. Kommt Zeit kommt neues Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. Januar 2016)

@Kati das kommt meist schneller, als dir lieb ist.


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> @Kati das kommt meist schneller, als dir lieb ist.



Oh ja. Unser 16" ist letzte Jahr erst neu gekommen und jetzt schon bald zu klein...


----------



## garbel (22. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Bohr die Gabel bitte nicht an. Solche Adapter kennst?? http://www.amazon.com/brake-bracket-frame-adaptor-bicycle/dp/B00I6IV782



Autsch, die sehen ja schlimm aus. Würd ich nie nie niemals nicht verbauen.


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

So. Speichen waren heute in der Post und ich habe das erste Laufrad zusammen gesteckt. 
Problem: Immer zwei nebeneinander liegende Speichen lassen sich nicht spannen, die nächsten Beiden sind sehr stramm, usw.
Also nicht links /rechts sondern von jeder Seite jeweils alle 2. 
Jemand eine Idee dazu?


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Kann man hoffentlich erkennen das Problem...


----------



## garbel (22. Januar 2016)

Irgendwo beim Einspeichen an der Felge vertüddelt. Kenn ich 

Das ist aber jetzt das Muster, wo sich 2 benachbarte Speichen am Flansch überkreuzen...bei meinem hättest du das Ventil genau zwischen 2 Speichen.


----------



## kc85 (22. Januar 2016)

Falsch eingespeicht - wenn ich das richtig sehe.

kc85


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

Fehler schon gefunden,  musste alle losen Speichen an der Nabe ein Loch versetzen.  Jetzt passt es, Laufrad läuft rund.  Alles gut.

Das Ventil sehe ich jetzt mal als Schönheitsfehler. Muster gefällt auch so. Für das erste Laufrad nach 20 Jahren finde ich es garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## marcel_wob (22. Januar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wenn es das Muster von Garbel sein soll, falsch eingespeicht - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> 
> kc85


Wo ist denn,  abgesehen vom Ventil,  der Fehler? 
Habe die Skizze von Garbel hier nur auf dem kleinen Handy, da sieht das so anders jetzt nicht aus..


----------



## garbel (22. Januar 2016)

Du kannst einmal 2 benachbarte Speichen am Flansch zueinander hin drehen (so wie du es jetzt eingespeicht hast), oder voneinander weg drehen (mein Bild mit den grünen Speichen)

Egal, passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (22. Januar 2016)

Zwischen den kreuzenden Speichen einer Nabenseite muss bei dem Muster von Garbel jeweils eine freies Loch sitzen, du hattest direkt die benachbarten Löcher verwendet.

kc85


----------



## marcel_wob (1. Februar 2016)

So, kurzer Zwischenstand:

Laufräder sind fertig und Gabel ist eingebaut (noch ohne Disc-Aufnahme...), Kassette und Kette sind auf dem Weg zu mir.
Für die erste Probefahrt fehlen dann nur noch Sattelstütze und Vorbau.
Habt ihr Empfehlungen zur Geometrie? Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir: Sattelstütze ohne Offset und Vorbau so hoch wie möglich.
Was meint ihr?


PS: Ich weiß, Fotos wären wieder fällig, hole ich nach.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Februar 2016)

marcel_wob schrieb:


> Hat zufällig schon mal jemand versucht ob ein Bremsadapter (IS>PM oder so) schweißbar ist? Das würde mir einiges an Feil-Arbeit ersparen.




 

Ist schweißbar, ich hab das am Jumper so gelöst, weil das Zeugs noch alles bei mir rumlag.


----------



## marcel_wob (5. Februar 2016)

So, neue Wasserstandsmeldung:

 

Vorbau ist noch nicht der richtige und der Sattel ist momentan nur grob gekürzt.
Was leider auffällt, ist dass so ziemlich jedes blau eloxierte Teil an dem Rad eine andere Farbe hat :-(
Das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt. Ganz extrem ist der Vorbau von AEST, das ist schon fast lila...
Ich glaube da muss ich in Zukunft noch einiges tauschen bis ein homogenes Bild entsteht. 
Rahmen und Gabel sollen auf Wunsch der Fahrerin entweder weiß (mit pinken Aufklebern...) oder hellrosa werden. 

Nächste Schritte sind geplant:
- Antrieb fertig machen
- Vorbau tauschen
- 1. Probefahrt!!
- alles wieder auseinander
- Rahmen für Pulvern vorbereiten (Schweißnähte schleifen, evtl. Canti-Sockel weg, etc...)
- Gabel Sandstrahlen, Disc-Aufnahme anschweißen.
- Rahmen und Gabel pulverbeschichten
- alles wieder zusammen
- fertig.

Anfang April ist Geburtstag, bis dahin muss das erledigt sein ;-)


----------



## Roelof (5. Februar 2016)

Wenn du den Rahmen pulvern lässt, überleg doch kurz ob dir ev. Weiß mit Splatter in den verschiedenen Blautönen nicht besser gefällt als alle Teile durchzutauschen.

Eloxalfarben sind leider schwierig von verschiedenen Firmen zu kombinieren. Grün ist am Schlimmsten...


----------



## marcel_wob (5. Februar 2016)

Splatter ist so garnicht mein Fall.
Mal abwarten wie es wirkt wenn alles fertig ist.
Vielleicht reicht es ja, die obere Hälfte vom Steuersatz zu tauschen damit es halbwegs stimmig ist.

Ich habe mal ein Rad mit vielen rot eloxierten Teilen aufgebaut, da hatte ich diese Probleme nicht... 
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## marcel_wob (6. Februar 2016)

So.
Mittlerweile sind Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk verbaut. Zwischenstand: 8,2kg. Es fehlt noch der Schaltgriff und die vordere Bremse ( Scheibe ist schon dabei). Dazu noch die Pulverbeschichtung und ich nähere mich der 9 kg. 
Egal, ich weiß in welchen Teilen noch Potential steckt, aber erstmal soll die Kleine damit fahren.

Einzige richtige Baustelle ist jetzt noch die Disc-Aufnahme,  die wird angegangen sobald der Lack von der Gabel runter ist...


----------



## marcel_wob (1. März 2016)

So, nachdem wir nacheinander alle wegen Grippe ausgefallen waren, ist in den letzten Tagen wieder ein wenig passiert.
Die Gabel ist mittlerweile gestrahlt und der Halter für die Bremse ist vorbereitet.
Ich finde allerdings hier in der Gegend niemanden, der mir den Halter an die Gabel schweißen will. Ich habe jetzt alle Metallbau/ Schlosser abgeklappert, aber offenbar sind die Worte "Fahrrad" "Bremse" und "Alu" nicht gern gehört... 
Entweder es heißt "Fahrräder machen wir generell nicht" oder "Das sind immer komische Legierungen", "Bremse ist uns zu heikel" ... 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Wo kann ich im Raum Gifhorn/ Wolfsburg / Hannover den blöden Halter anschweißen lassen?
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Fisch123 (1. März 2016)

Hi,
hab ich mir gedacht, dass das keiner machen will. Ich kann es kaum mit ansehen, deswegen mach ich dir mal
einen Vorschlag:
Wir können gerne die Gabeln tauschen, meine am 20er hat Scheibenbremsaufnahme IS2000,
aber nur wenn du noch die V-Brake Sockel dran hast.

Meine Gabel kennst du ja schon:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uff-endlich-fertig-20-poison-fuer-die-kleine.739197/

Melde dich einfach per PN wenn Interesse besteht.

Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (1. März 2016)

Wenn du nichts von meinem Vorschlag hälst, kannst du das gerne auch kundtun. Dann weiss ich wo dran ich bin.
Danke


----------



## marcel_wob (1. März 2016)

@sabine: 
Ich bin nicht den ganzen Tag online...
Danke für das Angebot, einen Versuch starte ich noch,  wenn das wieder nicht klappt komme ich gern auf dein Angebot zurück..


----------



## Fisch123 (12. März 2016)

Hat denn das jetzt geklappt mit der Gabel?
Na wie auch immer, meine wird frei, da ich was anderes bekommen habe.
Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat, möge er mich per PN anschreiben.
Sabine


----------



## marcel_wob (12. März 2016)

Nächste Woche wird geschweißt. Ich habe jemanden gefunden,  die Wartezeit kann ich verkraften.  

Wenn das Ding fertig ist,  gibt es Bilder


----------



## Fisch123 (11. April 2016)

Hat lange gedauert, das Schweißen, ist die Gabel denn jetzt fertig?
Gibt es ein Bild vom geschweißten Rohzustand?


----------



## marcel_wob (11. April 2016)

Dauert mal wieder alles länger als geplant. Erst hat der Schweißer keine Zeit, dann ich; dann geht es in den Urlaub, ... wie das eben so ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die Gabel hole ich am Wochenende ab, dann weiß ich mehr.

Weil zum Geburtstag der Kleinen aber trotzdem die erste Probefahrt möglich sein sollte, habe ich erstmal die alte Federgabel eingebaut, die ich noch hatte.

So sieht es momentan aus:





Bei der Farbe hatte ich kein Mitspracherecht... Ist aber besser geworden als ich befürchtet hatte.
Die richtige Gabel wird entweder weiß oder auch pink, das wird spontan entschieden.

Der Lenker wird noch gegen einen Riser getauscht, die Sitzposition ist sonst nicht wirklich angenehm.


Edit: Nicht wundern dass der Schaltzug fehlt: Momentan fährt sie noch in einem festen Gang - alles andere verwirrt die Pilotin sonst (und sie wird sonst zu schnell ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (11. April 2016)

Schön geworden!
Dann mach aber auch den Bremsgriff für vorn ab, sonst greift sie ins Leere.


----------



## marcel_wob (11. April 2016)

Bremsgriff für vorn ist noch garnicht dran 

Ich war überrascht, um wieviel besser das Rad nach dem Pulvern aussieht. Nur die vielen verschiedenen Blau-Töne gefallen mir einfach nicht. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. April 2016)

Alles klar, mein Angebot der Gabel hat übrigens kein Bestand mehr, ist verkauft.


----------



## marcel_wob (26. Mai 2016)

Ich will mal wieder einen Zwischenstand geben:

Gabel schweißen hat geklappt, sieht gut aus. 
Dafür hat der Pulverbeschichter Pleite gemacht.  
Mittlerweile habe ich die Hoffung aufgegeben, einen anderen Beschichter zu finden der das passende Pink hat um die Gabel zu Pulvern... Jetzt wird sie weiß und kann (hoffentlich..) morgen abgeholt werden.
Am Wochenende wird dann umgebaut. 

Hat zufällig noch jemand ein kurzes 9-fach Schaltwerk in brauchbarem Zustand? Das aktuell verbaute LX ist eigentlich nur 8-fach und wird mit dem langen Käfig wahrscheinlich nicht lange überleben...


----------



## Floh (26. Mai 2016)

Habe keins, aber X0 shortcage oder ein Saint oder Zee Schaltwerk (Achtung man braucht die Version die bis 36 Zähne kann) tut gute Dienste an einer 1-fach Schaltung.
Einfach mal nach "short" (SRAM) oder "GS" suchen (Shimano). 9-fach geht im allgemeinen recht günstig weg, Shadow plus oder Type 2 würd ich lassen wegen höherer Bedienkräfte (stärkere Feder).

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/784593-sram-x9-schaltwerk-mit-kurzem-kafig-9-fach


----------



## marcel_wob (26. Mai 2016)

War ja auch meine Hoffnung, dass 9-fach nicht mehr so teuer ist - aber kurzer Käfig ist eben nicht so häufig.

Mal sehen. Ein 105er Schaltwerk gibt es neu für 30€. Wenn das von der Zähnezahl passt, kann ich da nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## trifi70 (26. Mai 2016)

Aktuelle Rennradschaltwerke haben leider eine stärkere Feder, weil die Züge wegen Verlegung in mehreren Bögen und unter Lenkerband höhere Rückholkräfte benötigen.


----------



## Floh (27. Mai 2016)

Bisschen Geduld haben. 9-fach Shortcage SRAM X.9 kann man gebraucht zum gleichen Kurs schießen.

EDIT nur ein X.5 aber short cage:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/785035-sram-x5-schaltwerk-9-fach-kurzer-kafig

Das müsste auch ein Short cage sein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/784063-sram-x9-schaltwerk-kassette-kette

Und das auch:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/711089-sram-x7


----------



## marcel_wob (10. Juni 2016)

So, habe fertig!
... fast zumindest.

So wie es hier steht 8,9kg. Irgendwie ist am Ende doch noch eine Menge Gewicht dazu gekommen :-(
Potential ist noch reichlich vorhanden: Pedale, Kassette, Bremsscheiben, ... Aber erstmal wird es jetzt so bleiben.




 

 

 

 
Schaltwerk wird nochmal getauscht und die Fahrerin möchte noch ein paar Streifen aufgeklebt bekommen. Mehr ist nicht geplant.


----------



## trolliver (10. Juni 2016)

Kann ich verstehen, daß man da enttäuscht ist. Doch die Waage lügt nun einmal nicht... Wenig Gewicht bei Komponenten heißt entweder viel Recherche oder viel Geld - nicht selten beides.

Dennoch: mit unter 9 kg bist du zwar über Isla-Niveau, aber mit einigen Ausstattungsextras (u.a. Scheibenbremsen). Mit Puky will man sich ja nicht messen. ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (10. Juni 2016)

Schicke Farbe. 



trolliver schrieb:


> über Isla-Niveau, aber mit einigen Ausstattungsextras (u.a. Scheibenbremsen).







6,5kg


----------



## Linipupini (11. Juni 2016)

Ist ja ganz schick geworden. 
Aber das "Schlauchpaket" kürzt du doch noch, oder?
Recht hast du, die Pedalen passen nicht.
Es gibt auch Dorcus oder Top in weiß, würde zur Gabel passen.


----------



## marcel_wob (11. Juni 2016)

Ja, das Schlauchpaket kommt noch weg.
Die Pedale werden bei Sonne rosa und leuchten im Dunkeln.  Da muss ich viiiiel Überzeugungsarbeit leisten,  dass die wieder runter dürfen... Mal sehen wieviel Erfolg ich habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------

